

How Effective CTOs Embrace Change - dacort
http://firstround.com/review/this-is-how-effective-ctos-embrace-change/

======
dacort
Great insight into the changing landscape of a CTO as a company grows through
rounds of funding in the first several years.

My experience (Series C, ~130 employees) echoes many of the points in this
article.

------
pritianka
This resonates. My cofounder is the CTO for our company and I see his role
change the most between the two of us. It's almost like he has to reinvent
himself constantly.

